# Help! Is my camera broken?



## boysaremessy (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a Canon XSI and have been using it for about 18 months.  I JUST got a flash and new lens today and here shows up this spot on all my pictures.  Doesn't matter which lens I use and it showed up before I put the new stuff on.  I've cleaned off both lenses and the mirror inside doesn't have anything I can see on it.  What's wrong!?

http://tinyurl.com/2cocddm


----------



## Steve01 (Jul 14, 2010)

You have dirt or dust on the sensor if it's doing it with all of your lenses.
You can clean it yourself but you can damage the sensor if you do it wrong.
If the camera's 18 months old it may be a good idea to send it to Canon for cleaning and calibration.


----------



## wesd (Jul 14, 2010)

Steve01 said:


> You have dirt or dust on the sensor if it's doing it with all of your lenses.
> You can clean it yourself but you can damage the sensor if you do it wrong.
> If the camera's 18 months old it may be a good idea to send it to Canon for cleaning and calibration.


Even if the camera is not under warentee its still a good idea to find a canon shop near you.  Htye will send it out to Canon who will clean it.  My 20D got a new shutter assemly.  They clean it and with a new shutter assembly and a clean sensor it basicly turns it into a new camera, ecause everything else is solid state.
Wes


----------



## boysaremessy (Jul 14, 2010)

Hopefully it just needs a quick clean! I just bought a lens and flash so I don't have money to send it out just yet.  Just my luck something bad happens when I get fun new toys 

I'm taking it to a Ritz by my house to have it looked at.


----------



## Steve01 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ritz may do a quick cleaning for you for a few dollars, Canon won't.
Canon does a complete cleaning, will replace what needs to be replaced, and recalibrate it.

It will probably be around $200 for your XSi.


----------



## Flash Harry (Jul 15, 2010)

Big dust bunny that one


----------



## PhotoSteve (Aug 23, 2010)

There are a variety of different kits made specifically for sensor cleaning, available at most good camera stores.

Some warnings, though: do not try to blow with your mouth - any spittle, even microscopic, particles will be disastrous!  Do not use canned air - WAY too strong and will likely cause damage.  Do not use anything that comes in contact with the sensor other than a special brush or swab that is made specifically and certified for CCD or CMOS cleaning.  As well, note that some of the major camera manufacturers do not recommend anthing other than using the sensor cleaning (vibration) function or sending it in for bench repair, the latter of which is more costly than purchasing a kit.

A bulb air blower (or the kind with an ultra-soft brush) usually does the trick and there are some new and reportedly effective cleaning kits around, such as the one by Delkin Devices or one from a Canadian company by the name of VisibleDust.  In all openness, I have not tried the kits from these two manufacturers, but have heard they are good.  I have tried a basic bulb air blower and it has done the trick.

A caveat: I would not recommend anything other than what the manufacturer endorses, so you're on your own for whatever decision you make; just know that damaging a CCD or CMOS is very easy to do!  Also, if you decide to use a kit or blower bulb, you'll need to use the "mirror up" or "bulb" function on the cam in order to get to the CCD.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah - it's dust on the sensor.  It's not hard to clean.

Your camera should have a 'cleaning mode', this will flip the mirror up and open the shutter.

Once you've done that, you can blow it off (get a blower specifically for this).
If that doesn't work, a wet cleaning may be needed.

You can get everything you need here:
Sensor Cleaning

You could take it to a shop, but I suggest learning to do it yourself.

1 or 2 trips to the shop will end up costing more than the kit.  It WILL need cleaned again.


And just remember:
If it shows up in the pictures, it has to be on the lens or sensor.

Dust/dirt on the mirror or focusing screen, while it may be annoying to look at, will never be visible in the pictures.


----------

